# Moving to Cyprus



## DavidandLynne (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
My wife and I are beginning the process of planning our emigration to Cyprus in early 2019. We were wondering whether or not to go through the costly process of putting all our furniture and belongings from an average semi-detached house into a container and having it shipped to Cyprus, or simply donating/selling our furniture etc here in the UK and buying everything new when we arrive in Cyprus. Could someone please give us some advice about the relative costs of container removal as against simply buying new on arrival. We would be grateful for any help.

Thank you, David and Lynne


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I suppose a lot would depend on how old your furniture is. If it is still relatively new then it would be worth shipping but if it is all quite old then probably not worth it.

I cant comment on cost of shipping as it is a long time since we made the move.
You will no doubt have personal effects you will want to ship so the difference in cost of just bringing those and bringing your furniture should be calculated.

The best thing to do it to ring a removal company to get a ball park figure and then make the decision.


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi David & Lynn
We received all of our quotes last week from shipping/removal companies...at the moment they are quoting around 4,500 to 5,000...all of the quotes, six in all came out around the same price, but to be honest I think they have it wrong as I think we have more than they realize so next week we are doing a video with a few of them on facetime so they can see all the furniture we have.
Our house is just normal size, we are taking two lots of bedroom furniture, the usual living room furniture, dining room table and chairs, patio furniture and a few extra things...lots of boxes...but the reason I think they have it wrong is because in one of the quotes they have our space listed as a half of a single garage worth of space...a funny way to describe it, but I know our furniture would fill more than half a garage up lol....anyway as soon as we have a proper quote from a video I will post what the cost is.
I have to say we did a move to Canada and didn't take hardly anything with us and it was a big mistake as it cost us a lot of money to furnish a house....so when we moved back to the UK we brought everything back with us, and with this move to Cyprus we are taking everything with us...even the broom lol....but as Victoria said if its really old furniture and you want to replace everything then to have new is fabulous...not sure if this helps.
Regards
Sandra


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

DavidandLynne said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My wife and I are beginning the process of planning our emigration to Cyprus in early 2019. We were wondering whether or not to go through the costly process of putting all our furniture and belongings from an average semi-detached house into a container and having it shipped to Cyprus, or simply donating/selling our furniture etc here in the UK and buying everything new when we arrive in Cyprus. Could someone please give us some advice about the relative costs of container removal as against simply buying new on arrival. We would be grateful for any help.
> 
> Thank you, David and Lynne


We went through the same thought process as you and decided to bring our furniture with us as it was all fairly new and contemporary (IKEA). In many ways it was a good move, as although there is an IKEA in Nicosia, everything is substantially more expansive than the same items in IKEA UK. The removal quotes we had were £4,500 for a 20ft container and £6,500 for a 40ft which we needed for all our stuff but we were able to include the car in there too!

If you plan to rent, furnished properties are far more readily available than unfurnished, so leaving your own furniture behind gives you more options, though bringing it with you makes your rented house into your home with your own style rather than someone’s else’s idea of what’s nice. Our rented villa was initially fully furnished, but our Landlord agreed to it de-furnish for us, although I suspect that many others would not. Friends of ours rented a 4 bed furnished villa and put all the supplied furniture into the un-needed 4th bedroom in order to use their own furniture.


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

HI David & Lynn
Just an update as we have our final definite quotes in today, what was interesting is that most international shipping companies do video calls with you so they can see the size of the furniture etc, which made me feel much happier, our cheapest quote was with a company called Chudleys and it came out at £4990 which includes insurance and vat....(vat was 800), also we are on the Isle of Wight so I guess that has made it a bit more expensive as they have to have ferry crossings ...we have been told it will take them two days to pack everything up, so I guess this must also include their accommodation on the island, we are quite pleased with that as I thought when they saw how much we had that it would be closer to six thousand.
This figure also includes one months free storage in Cyprus.
The car has cost around one thousand to get shipped over and is going separately with another company as we will need it when we get over there.
Anyway good luck with your move, I hope it all works out well for you both and hope this has helped a little bit.
Sandra


----------

